# Was muß ich alles beachten bei Teichpacht?



## diamondo (8. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe die Möglichkeit in Düsseldorf ein Grundstück mit 2 Teichen von insgesamt 5000qm zu pachten. |supergri 

Ein Zu-und Ablauf ist wohl gegeben und am Wochenende werde ich mir alles genau anschaun.

Nun meine Frage da ich überhaupt keine Ahnung von Pacht und Gesetzen habe:

Was muß ich alles beachten
- bei den Teichen??
-eventuell Versicherungen ??
-beim Pachtvertrag??
-Kann ich für die Teiche Tageskarten ausgeben ???
-gibt es dafür Auflagen vom Gesetzgeber??

Was würdet Ihr als gerechtfertigt als Pacht sagen??
Bin für alle Tipps von euch dankbar  

Ich weiß, es sind viele Fragen aber ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir mit eurem Wissen weiterhelfen damit ich nicht auf die Nase fliege #6 

Danke schonmal
Gruß
Hans-Peter


----------



## uwe gerhard (8. November 2006)

*AW: Was muß ich alles beachten bei Teichpacht?*

hallo,
bester ansprechpartner ist die für dich zuständige landwirtschaftskammer,abt. Fischerei,
die jungs da haben das wirklich drauf....und beantworten alle deine fragen 
das kann man als landwirtschaftlichen betrieb,als nebengewerbe anmelden.
LWK hat ein merkblatt herausgegeben, für betreiber von angelteichen.
ich kann dir nur eines raten, sollte der preis nicht zu hoch sein,schlag zu,ein-und ablauf, 5000qm...da würd ich nicht lange überlegen...
aber ich bin da voreingenommen....ich bewirtschaft jetzt 11 teiche mit einer wasserfläche von knapp 3 ha.
angefangen hat alles vor vier jahren,mir einem teich von 250qm...also vorsicht, teichwirtschaft macht s ü c h t i g .
ich wünsche dir, das das alles hinhaut..
erstatte doch mal bericht, was draus geworden ist,mit der besichtigung, und wie hoch die pacht sein soll.
lieben gruss
uwe


----------



## karpfenmick (8. November 2006)

*AW: Was muß ich alles beachten bei Teichpacht?*



diamondo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> #6
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,
wir hatten in Düsseldorf Hubbelrath auch mal einen Teich gepachtet ging über 12 Jahre. Nach zwei Jahren wahr der Zulauf weg weil die eine Autobahn gebaut haben und irgentwelche Rohre verlegt haben so das bei uns kein Wasser mehr ankam.Würde mir wenns geht zusichern lassen das du evt. bei Wegfalls des Zulaufs wieder aus denm Vertrag ohne Probleme rauskommst.
Auch würde ich die Tiefe Prüfen bei uns wurden 2 m angesagt Tiefste Stelle war 1,40 durchschnitt 1,10m.Ist ja wie bei uns damals schön kalt so das wir nicht ins Wasser gegangen sind und voll Vorfreude gar nicht an sowas dachten.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Fischpaule (8. November 2006)

*AW: Was muß ich alles beachten bei Teichpacht?*

Moin Moin
Oje oje, da gibt es Tausend Dinge zu beachten.
Mal schauen was mir so spontan einfällt....
Als erstes solltest du dir mal die Ein- und Auslaßbauwerke
anschauen ob sie dicht sind oder Risse aufweisen bzw. ob die U-Profile zum einfügen der Bretter OK sind. Dann einen Blick auf die Dämme werfen ob da Löcher zB. von Bisamratten drin sind oder Aufweichungen oder Ausspühlungen auf der Teichabgewannten Seite zu sehen sind. (vorausgesetzt der Teich ist bespannt) Eine Erneuerung kostet viel Geld und verlangt entsprechende Kenntnisse!!!!!!
Weiterhin solltest du dich erkundigen ob eine 
ganzjährige Wasserversorgung gewährleistet ist und ob du jederzeit den Teich ablassen kannst denn eine erhöhte Abflußmenge könnte Anwohner oder Bauern verärgern wenn plötzlich Wiesen oder Keller unter Wasser stehen.
    Bei deinem Vertrag solltest du darauf achten das der jetzige Bauzustand festgehalten wird bzw. geregelt ist wie der Bauzustand sein sollte wenn die Pachtzeit beendet ist bzw. ob du Baumaßnahmen durchführen darfst und so ein Pachtvertrag läuft meist 10 oder 15 Jahre. Du solltest mit dem Besitzer klären ob du auf dem Grundstück zB. Bäume fällen oder ein kleines Häuschen bauen darfst usw. Was die Pacht betrifft muss klar sein ob der Betrag veränderlich ist und zB. der Inflation angeglichen wird oder gleich bleibt.
Zur Nutzung: Wenn du einen Angelteich daraus machen möchtest(Vorausgesetzt der Besitzer stimmt zu ), so richtig mit Kartenverkauf usw. wirst du ein Gewerbe anmelden und dich auch mit der zuständigen unteren Fischereibehörde auseinandersetzen müssen. Da gibt es ne Menge Vorschriften vom Tier- und Naturschutz zwecks Faunenverfälschung usw. Auch solltest du dich mit der Wasserqualität beschäftigen um
dir klar darüber zu werden was für Fische reinsollen und ob die Fische im Winter überleben. Weiterhin ist zu Bedenken, daß du einen Parkplatz brauchst und und und........
Du siehst ich könnte mir die Finger wund schreiben - also handle überlegt und besonnen


----------



## Leif (9. November 2006)

*AW: Was muß ich alles beachten bei Teichpacht?*

Hi @ all.

Habt ihr eigentlich private Pachtverträge oder beim Amt eingetragene.?


----------



## diamondo (9. November 2006)

*AW: Was muß ich alles beachten bei Teichpacht?*

Dankeschön erstmal für eure schnellen Antworten und Tipps

Werde mir am Wochenende die Teiche genauer anschaun und auch den Zustand genauestens unter die Lupe nehmen.
Werde mich dann melden und einige Bilder reinstellen damit ihr einen Eindruck bekommt.

@Micha:

Wo war das denn genau in Hubbelrath, denn da sollen auch die beiden Teiche sein. 

Die sollen in der Nähe von der Forellenzucht sein soviel ich weiß...

Kannst du mir eventuell den Namen des verpächters nennen (per PN) ???

Gruß
Hans-Peter


----------



## diamondo (9. November 2006)

*AW: Was muß ich alles beachten bei Teichpacht?*

Ich war heute Nachmittag am besagten Gelände und es ist nur ein großer Teich von 4900qm und der Rest ist etwas Gelände mit einer verfallenen Hütte drauf.

Hatte wohl den Verpächter am Telefon falsch verstanden, es sind zwar noch viele andere kleine Teiche vorhanden aber die sind selber verpachtet an andere Angler.

Nun zum Teich:
Der Teich( oder schon kleiner See) ist von drei Stellen total zugewuchert und nicht begehbar, Tiefe soll 2,5m sein und er hat einen Zu-und Ablauf. Bäume hängen überall in den See und geben den Fischen ausreichend Deckung, eine Ecke ist mit Schilf zugewachsen.

Als ich das jetzt zum ersten Male gesehen habe fand ich den Teich ziemlich "natürlich" und zum angeln müßte man schon sich Stege bauen oder mit dem Boot rausfahren. Allerdings wenn man die vielen Brombeerranken und Gestrüpp entfernen würde und die kleine Hütte instand gesetzt bekommt würde sicher ein schöner Angelsee daraus werden. 

Der Verpächter möchte allerdings 2000,-Euro jährlich dafür haben und das find ich aufgrund des Aussehens des Teiches viel zu viel. 

Bilder werden noch folgen wenn ich demnächst bei schönerem Wetter hinfahr.

Was sagt Ihr dazu, ist er zu teuer und wird sich die Arbeit lohnen???

Gruß
Hans-Peter


----------



## Leif (9. November 2006)

*AW: Was muß ich alles beachten bei Teichpacht?*

Hi du.

Ein typischer NRW-Teich mit typischen NRW-Preis.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. November 2006)

*AW: Was muß ich alles beachten bei Teichpacht?*

Ein See, der zugewachsen ist, hat Vorteile:
Man kann ihn so gestalten, wie man ihn will !
Leichter ist es am Ufer auszudichten als anzupflanzen.


----------



## karpfenmick (9. November 2006)

*AW: Was muß ich alles beachten bei Teichpacht?*



diamondo schrieb:


> Ich war heute Nachmittag am besagten Gelände und es ist nur ein großer Teich von 4900qm und der Rest ist etwas Gelände mit einer verfallenen Hütte drau
> 
> Gruß
> Hans-Peter


Hallo,
es kann das es derselbe Teich ist den wir damals hatten hört sich fast so an.Wir hatten auch ene kleine Hütte drauf.Ich glaube Kneip war der Name. Bei uns war das noch eine Erbengemeinschaft.1993 bis 1995 waren wir da.Liegt im Tal kurz vor dem Forellenzüchter.Über uns war noch ein  großer Teich wir hatten also den zweiten.Der war aber total verschlammt wenn du da rein gegangen bist warst du bis zu den Oberschenkeln im Schlamm versunken.Das kam mal von einem Dammbruch von dem Teich über uns -vor unserer Zeit.Wenns der selbe ist und die den nicht ausgebaggert haben was ich glaube (zu teuer) dann würd ich es lassen.
Waren aber klasse Raubaale drin, Karpfen und Hecht.Wir haben damals mit 4 Leuten dort geangelt und noch 6000 DM bezahlt.
Gruß MIcha


----------



## diamondo (9. November 2006)

*AW: Was muß ich alles beachten bei Teichpacht?*

Hallo Micha,

genau das sind die Teiche die ich meine, es ist der größte Teich gleich wenn du den weg runter kommst links mit eigenem Eingang. Ist total zugewuchert aber die anderen Teiche sehen schon gepflegt aus aber sind viel kleiner.

warum habt ihr den teich denn wieder abgegeben ??

eigentlich eine schöne ecke und man kann sicher was aus dem teich machen.

Gruss
Hans-Peter


----------



## karpfenmick (9. November 2006)

*AW: Was muß ich alles beachten bei Teichpacht?*



diamondo schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> 
> genau das sind die Teiche die ich meine, es ist der größte Teich gleich wenn du den weg runter kommst links mit eigenem Eingang. Ist total zugewuchert aber die anderen Teiche sehen schon gepflegt aus aber sind viel kleiner.
> 
> ...


Ich glaube nach der Beschreibung müsste der das sein.Wie gesagt er war uns zu Flach, hatten uns den Teich auch mit 2 Tiefe Metern angegeben aber die hat es nirgentwo.Nach zwei Jahren wollten Sie die Pacht erhöhen aber gleichzeitig ging uns der Zulauf des Teiches verloren es lief nur noch ein rinnsal.Der Teich erwärmt sich enorm schnell und dadurch kannst du nicht alle Fische halten die man gerne möchte.(Forellen) Wie sieht es denn jetzt aus mit dem Zulauf kommt genug Wasser? Der Typ aus dem oberen Teich teilt sein Wasser nicht gerne mit denen darunter (super Anlage hatte der).

Gruß MIcha


----------



## diamondo (9. November 2006)

*AW: Was muß ich alles beachten bei Teichpacht?*

Also das Wasser lief sehr gut und auch der abfluß ging ganz ordentlich...

habe garnicht gesehen das es noch weitere teiche oberhalb gibt, unserer ist der erste direkt links....
dachte, das ist der erste teich von dem alle anderen ihr wasser beziehen...

muß mal nachschaun wenn ich demnächst hinfahr ob es oben noch weiter geht.


----------



## karpfenmick (9. November 2006)

*AW: Was muß ich alles beachten bei Teichpacht?*

Nehme einfach mal eine Lotrute mit und prüfe wie tief der Teich wirklich ist.Kann ich dir nur empfehlen.Vielleicht hast du dann eine bessere Verhandlungsbasis.
10-15 m vor der Hütte hatten wir einen breiten Steg direkt am Steg war ein Seerosenfeld.
Gruß Micha


----------



## Fischpaule (9. November 2006)

*AW: Was muß ich alles beachten bei Teichpacht?*

Moin Moin
Kleiner See#d ? In der Teichwirtschaft in der ich arbeite haben wir Teiche mit 200ha. Na ja aber ich weiß wie das ist, habe auch ein paar Teiche gepachtet und es ist schon klasse wenn man damit machen kann was man will.
Ich habe keine Ahnung wie in NRW die Preise sind aber 2000 EUR
für einen halben ha - das ist schon happig. Selbst wenn du in dem Teich intensive Fischproduktion machen würdest könntest
du bei der kleinen Fläche keine 2000 EUR erwirtschaften. Also überlege dir gut ob du das Geld übrig hast und dir den Teich als
Hobby leisten möchtest. Bin sehr gespannt auf deine Fotos.


----------



## makrelen-manu (10. November 2006)

*AW: Was muß ich alles beachten bei Teichpacht?*



diamondo schrieb:


> Der Verpächter möchte allerdings 2000,-Euro jährlich dafür haben und das find ich aufgrund des Aussehens des Teiches viel zu viel.
> 
> Was sagt Ihr dazu, ist er zu teuer und wird sich die Arbeit lohnen???
> 
> ...



Hallo,
also ich finde das überteuert. Mein Teich liegt an der Grenze zwischen NRW u. Niedersachsen. Ich zahle für einen 2 ha großen Teich mit einer Durchschnittstiefe über 4 m und besten Angelmöglichkeiten nur 1400 Euro + 64 Euro Versicherung jährlich.
Ich würde mal andere Teichpächter aus der Umgegend befragen ob dieser hohe Pachtzins dort üblich ist.


----------



## bernie1 (10. November 2006)

*AW: Was muß ich alles beachten bei Teichpacht?*

Hier bekommst du Infos
http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/fs_service.html

Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## diamondo (16. November 2006)

*AW: Was muß ich alles beachten bei Teichpacht?*

Hallo zusammen,

hier sind die versprochenen Bilder des Angelteiches. 
Man sieht wie alles zugewachsen ist  

Gruss
Hans-Peter


----------



## diamondo (16. November 2006)

*AW: Was muß ich alles beachten bei Teichpacht?*

Noch einige


----------



## Fischpaule (16. November 2006)

*AW: Was muß ich alles beachten bei Teichpacht?*

Moin Moin
Na ja, da kann man schon was draus machen. Was mir gefällt, ist die reichaltige Uferstruktur. Das viele Laub ist natürlich nicht so toll, aber mit einem reichhaltigen Durchfluß dürfte es auch im Winter keine Probleme geben. Es wäre natürlich interessant den Teich mal trocken zu sehen. Auch würde ich dir raten, falls du den Teich pachten solltest, ihn einen Winter trocken stehen zu lassen, da du somit die Produktivität des Teiches erheblich erhöhst.
Da bleibt nur noch das Problem mit der Pacht.......


----------



## diamondo (17. November 2006)

*AW: Was muß ich alles beachten bei Teichpacht?*

werde den Teich wohl nicht mieten da der Verpächter nicht viel vom Preis runter geht und da ich mir nicht alles z.B. die Mönche angucken kann (weil einfach alles zugewuchert ist). #d 

Traurig aber es soll wohl nicht sein, oder hat jemand noch einen Teich im Angebot in Düsseldorf oder Umgebung ????

Gruss
Hans-Peter


----------



## karpfenmick (18. November 2006)

*AW: Was muß ich alles beachten bei Teichpacht?*

hi,
ich glaube es ist eine gute Entscheidung ihn nicht zu pachten.Es ist unser Teich den wir damals hatten.Ich glaube auch nach wir vor nicht das die den ausgebaggert haben und somit die die Tiefe nirgentwo Tiefer als 1,40 ist wenn überhaupt.Frage doch mal wer der Vorpächter wahr dann kannst du die ja mal fragen.

Gruß Micha


----------



## loewe18 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Was muß ich alles beachten bei Teichpacht?*

hi,
wer kennt einen Link zu einem Muster- Pachtvertrag für ein Teichgrundstück 
Danke
loewe 18


----------



## fiedelde (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was muß ich alles beachten bei Teichpacht?*

http://www.landwirtschaft.sachsen.de/landwirtschaft/2989.htm


----------

